# Why Black Chinos???



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm curious. Virtually every one who sells chinos--with the exception of specialty brands like Bills--offers them in black. LL Bean, Brooks Bros., Lands' End, even Ralph Lauren at times in certain models. Perhaps it is that I live in a part of the world where men don't wear a lot of black...but I virtually never see anyone wearing black chinos. With the possible exception of black jeans (which I don't personally care for or see a lot of) black, when it is worn is usual for more formal clothing. I can't imagine wearing black chinos or what you would wear them with. Why does everyone offer them in black when it seems they could offer them in a different shade of khaki or other earth tones that people associate with chinos? Navy, I can handle. But who wears black?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Waiters?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a pair of black chinos and have worn them once I think. They would be perfect for anyone in the food services industry!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

chacend said:


> Waiters?:icon_smile_big:


That is the reason my son had them.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

SeptemberSun said:


> I have a pair of black chinos and have worn them once I think.


I've got a black pair of dockers that I've head for ~10 years. They are never worn but I don't want to get rid of them for some reason. I suppose this is similar to the hawaiian shirt in the back of my closet. Because who knows when you'll need it?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Saltydog said:


> But who wears black?


Ninjas.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Though I don't own a pair currently, I have in the past. About the only time I wore them was for golf...and they worked well (especially paired with black and white saddle-type golf shoes).


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

In my opinion, the only appropriate color for chinos are based on
the tan color spectrum. The exception would be Nantucket Red
in the summer months.

Every other color, including blue, black, olive, fade horribly after
one washing and you end up looking rather unkempt.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Look around; the consumer is obviously demanding that such trousers exist (at least in Utaw).


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

Easy Halloween costume?

I DO have a pair and have worn them on a handful of occasions, but generally just for knocking around or going places VERY casually.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Best Buy employees?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Clods thide the most think black will hide the most stains*

The same rank amateurs that buy the black square-toe rubber-soled shoes. 
It escapes our comprehension, but the average rube thinks black 'goes with everything' and is a cool, urbane color or some such nonsense. 
These rubes also are unaware of the existence of wool pants.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

I hear they pair well with square toe shoes and some sort of a stripy shirt.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Hilarious! When I saw the title of the thread I thought: "Because some people will go to any lengths to look terrible!" But then I was greeted with "waiters" and "ninjas" which make total sense.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Some hilarious stuff:icon_smile_big:! I think the consensus so far is that black chinos are horrendous...and--at least in the trad sense--an oxymoron. After posting my thread and saying that I never saw anyone actually wearing them...I actually did think about waiters. But, other than that, nada. Now _someone_ somewhere must be wearing these abominations in fairly large quantities. Brooks Bros., LL Bean, Lands' End and other mass retailers stay in business by meeting a demand. I can't see someone buying a pair of Brooks Bros. Advantage Chinos, or LL Bean Dress Chinos to wear while waiting tables. Dockers, sure. Not to be redundant but why would these retailers keep offering black chinos year in and year out instead of Nantuket Reds, additional shades of khaki or tan or taupe? I really can't see the square toed shoe wearers trying to be urbane shopping at the aforementioned institutions. They're at Banana Republic or Abercrombie & Fitch. We must find these people and stop them from influencing our beloved more traditional clothiers! If not they may be selling them next at J. Press!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

A few years ago, BB had a "black and white" seasonal theme with a bunch of outfits in those colors. That can look ok, depending on your complexion (looks bad on mine). 

FWIW, when chinos began being marketed as part of the "Ivy League look" in the early 1950's, black was one of the three frequently used colors (along with tan and khaki {which I think means olive-ish}).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wore a pair of Dockers black khakis today along with this shirt and jacket.










Shortly after I got to the office one of the women told me how nice I always look compared to most of the other men in the building. Suffice it to say that I have no problem with black, with the exception of jeans. I'm not a fan of black jeans.

Cruiser


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

The Clergy have need of them.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Not just waiters. Almost any retail employee with a uniform.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

smujd said:


> Ninjas.


Also the reason for black Shetland crewneck sweaters. :icon_smile:


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> The same rank amateurs that buy the black square-toe rubber-soled shoes.
> It escapes our comprehension, but the average rube thinks black 'goes with everything' and is a cool, urbane color or some such nonsense.
> These rubes also are unaware of the existence of wool pants.


they make pants out of wool? arent they itchy? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Way back in the 1960's I worked as a waiter in a local steakhouse, while a student at Penn State. I do not recall wearing black chinos, even while working as a waiter! While I'm not sure why, that memory leaves me feeling somewhat comforted(?)!!


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, tough crowd. I used to wear them. Colorwise, some people just look wimpy and forgettable in tan*. And, being cotton, they're easy to wash.

Since then, I've discovered the joys of properly fitted charcoal wool pants. Vastly superior, although they need occasional dry cleaning (augmented with more frequent steaming to remove wrinkles).

* side note: I find the current tech-worker clone uniform of tan chino + blackberry on belt to be totally depressing. Please stop it!

- Mike


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a few pairs of black chinos when I worked at Staples and Office Depot because I had to. I think Cruiser's look with black chinos would be just fine, I just really don't like wearing black that much. In school I had to wear uniforms so my choices were black, tan, or navy so I wore them more than I care to admit. I also agree that most people think black goes with everything and automatically makes them look well dressed. I guess it goes back to lack of education and buying in to the current fad in marketing and whatever the designers are doing. If you don't have a deep clothes knowledge you'll walk in to Banana Republic and buy what the pretty girls tells you looks good.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

At Law said:


> ...Every other color, including blue, black, olive, fade horribly after
> one washing and you end up looking rather unkempt.


I can't imagine where you buy your chinos. my bb chinos don't fade or fade very little.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

mjc said:


> Wow, tough crowd.


Tough crowd? This is the Trad Forum, dammit! Tough crowd doesn't begin to describe us when we get on the subject of those things that irk us .


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a couple of pairs of black chinos and, as somebody said above, they are more striking than the ubiquitous tan chino of which I have decided I have too many. I never wear them with a white shirt – the waiter thing – but with a pink or a bold stripe they look great and a little more dressed up than tan. Yes, this is a tough crowd but somebody had to point out that black chinos are a useful part of the wardrobe as long as you're not going for the aging hipster look i. e. black and black. And they look great with #8 LHS.


----------

